# SA metro 11 Aug: No Snaps - No Shit



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Great conditions off Metro Adelaide yesterday morning but a dodge tide.
Plenty of company out on the water. I counted 9 kayaks at one stage.









The snapper were not around - at least not for me.
But the King George Whiting did come past. Yum.









And I managed to avoid getting KGW crap on my face this time


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Shit that is a nice haul of KGW 

Or should that be shit-less that is a nice haul of KGW :lol:

Congratulations on being a "Whiting Bastard" as well as a Snapper Bastard that is ;-)

PS. Did a mully fish yesterday but I have lost my touch. Only hooked one and lost it to the structure :twisted:

Steve


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Zilch said:


> Congratulations on being a "Whiting Bastard" as well as a Snapper Bastard that is ;-)


 :lol: 


Zilch said:


> Did a mully fish yesterday but I have lost my touch. Only hooked one and lost it to the structure


She must have been a big'un. Even just hooking one would be a start for me ! :mrgreen:


----------



## wigan (Mar 12, 2011)

Would love to know where you guys launch from and how far you go out, i work shifts and generally can only go out on weekdays :-(


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Andrew when they are on the KGW certainly produce a nice feed to take home.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

I had a nice time as well. Back on land by 9.30. These were mainly 38 cm : plus one leatherjacket and one weedy whiting.

Adelaide is a small town. A 70 year old guy walking his dog grilled me on the Hobies and asked for my name if he wanted more info, One of my friends rang this morning to say that she had dinner with him last night!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

It was a regular convention out there yesterday! Good to see a lot of members, and that Redmist was in one piece and getting back into it  Well done on the KGW Solatree, I could only coax a red mullet into my boat


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

That's a good haul, Skorgard, I was wondering how you went


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I am jealous had to work all weekend. Looking at the water and how calm it was. 
Well done on the KG whiting guys


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

solatree said:


> She must have been a big'un.


Andy, hard to tell the size but if I had to guess I would say around the legal mark. Probably only had her on for a minute and at one stage had line going over my right hand shoulder while trying unsuccessfully to get her to swim out of the bloody structure :twisted:



solatree said:


> [ Even just hooking one would be a start for me ! :mrgreen:


 ;-) Yeah then start kicking my arse at that too :lol:



skorgard said:


> I had a nice time as well. Back on land by 9.30. These were mainly 38 cm : plus one leatherjacket and one weedy whiting.


Exceptional result in that time frame 

Steve


----------



## JWSHARK (Aug 5, 2012)

welldone on the KG whiting mate !! certainly a good feed of fillets there !!  Perfect conditions i should have went out !! BUGGA !!  
Jason


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Solatree wrote -


> The snapper were not around - at least not for me.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

OldDood said:


> 80.5 cm


 :shock: Well I did say - at least not for me.
Well dun Dunny - thats a beauty - richly deserved too !


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

solatree said:


> OldDood said:
> 
> 
> > 80.5 cm
> ...


I bought it from the fish factory on Grand Junction Road.  
There are no snapper to be caught Adelaide Metro. ;-)


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Congratulations Mark  
Just reward for effort.



OldDood said:


> I bought it from the fish factory on Grand Junction Road.
> There are no snapper to be caught Adelaide Metro. ;-)


Liar, liar pants on fire :lol: 
Yeah and I buy my mullies from the fish factory also, true 

Steve


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice catch Andrew, you the man.

Hey OldDood that's a fantastic snapper even if you bought it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

skorgard said:


> I had a nice time as well. Back on land by 9.30. These were mainly 38 cm : plus one leatherjacket and one weedy whiting


Well done on a tasty feed of royals Paul. Great fish guys. How good are the reports coming out of SA lately?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

"Fish Factory" is Olddood's other handle


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work (again) with the KGW Andy.  Conditions looked bloody good out there, looks like half of Adelaide was out, don't think I have see thay many yaks out at one time.






Cheers
Bob


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

OldDood said:


> solatree said:
> 
> 
> > OldDood said:
> ...


Gee, had me fooled, it looked fresh when you showed me on the beach! Cracking fish that!!

It was a fun morning, plenty of yaks about, it was like a regatta! I got a couple of 38cm KGW's, a snook and slipped the net under a squid that wouldnt leave my bait alone!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Rockster said:


> Conditions looked bloody good out there, looks like half of Adelaide was out, don't think I have see thay many yaks out at one time.


 You should have been out there too Bob - You did capture it pretty well though. I'm very glad you edited out that bit of OldDood displaying his skills at doing number ones while at sea :shock: Its an image I'm trying to forget.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

> Solatree wrote - You should have been out there too Bob - You did capture it pretty well though. I'm very glad you edited out that bit of OldDood displaying his skills at doing number ones while at sea Its an image I'm trying to forget.


New olympic gold medal for 10 metre one handed slash! :lol:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Let me correct that for you Dunny


OldDood said:


> New olympic golden medal for 10 metre one handed slash!


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

SPRUNG!!!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Looks like they make you pay for plastic bags at the Fish Factory now


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Drewboy said:


> SPRUNG!!!


See!!!!! I told you all that there are no Snapper in Adelaide Metro.
So anybody thinking of going out this weekend after the storm and into what looks like flat conditions are wasting there time!!!
There are no fish in our gulf. I am only going out to get some exercise and will be *again* buying my *bag out* of snapper from the fish factory.

P.S. Great picture Drew, had me fooled. Apparently photos don't lie. :lol:


----------



## wigan (Mar 12, 2011)

Lol classic photo, I have even checked the video 5 times and still dont know where that beach is ????????????????


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

It's under the cameraman


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

wigan said:


> Lol classic photo, I have even checked the video 5 times and still dont know where that beach is ????????????????


Looks like grand junction road. Similar amount of traffic on saturday too! :lol:


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

GlenelgKiller said:


> wigan said:
> 
> 
> > Lol classic photo, I have even checked the video 5 times and still dont know where that beach is ????????????????
> ...


Your are correct, very astute, but it is easier to just read the street address on the sign in the background. :lol:


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

OK Solatree that puts a whole new twist on getting shitfaced. :lol: :shock:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

suehobieadventure said:


> Solatree that puts a whole new twist on getting shitfaced.


 :lol: 
The day I got shitfaced Sue was truly one of the most memorable day's fishing I've had - everything went wrong and yet I ended up with 2 new PBs !  
Story is here viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56286


----------

